# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My firebelly hasn't eaten for about a week and a half, please help :(

## verito

I have had my toads for several months now, but one of them suddenly stopped eating, it seems active but just won't eat. I tried to feed it again today, and it did try to catch it when I put the worm beside it, but since the toad didn't catch it, it lost interest. What can I do to make him eat? :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

What are you feeding them exactly?

----------


## verito

A miracle just happened  :EEK!: . I went to petco today and bought some crickets to see if my toad was more interested in them, and it worked, it didn't even hesistate to catch it. Maybe it was tired of eating mealworms, cuz that is what I always fed them. Anyway I'm so happy, I thought it was going to starve, thank's anyway for answering my thread, take care  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I had a feeling you were only feeding mealworms. I am glad you went and got crickets. Mealworms should never be used as a staple food, as they are high in chitin and that can lead to bowel impaction if the frog is eating too many of them.

----------

